# Common Criteria



## JamesElstone (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi All,

Does anybody know*s* if there are plans to put FreeBSD through Common Criteria assurance evaluation / assessment?

Thanks,

James.


----------



## tingo (Feb 9, 2013)

Based on previous discussions, the answer is: no. Reason: it costs money, and gain is very little for the FreeBSD project.


----------



## Pushrod (Feb 9, 2013)

I tried reading about Common Criteria and was assaulted with abbreviations. What is it (use whole words please)?


----------



## tingo (Feb 16, 2013)

Hmm, I find the Wikipedia article on Common Criteria readable. Yes, there are lots of TLA's, but many of them are explained.


----------

